# Boots



## Keystone (Dec 4, 2014)

What type/style boots are you all wearing?

Tired of dragging mud everywhere I go and constant changing from boots to sneakers is a pain in the _ss.

Going from footing inspection to interior renovation, this season more than the past seems to be a dang mess.

Thinking at Muck Boots

Also thinking of trying a spray on product, on the cheap end Rust-Oleum has NerverWet


----------



## steveray (Dec 4, 2014)

Muck boots are good and easy on easy off, I keep a pair in the truck.....I have seen impressive video on youtube for neverwet but have not used it....


----------



## north star (Dec 4, 2014)

*& ~ & ~ &*

Keystone,

Have you considered the disposable, slip on boot covers ?.......There are a

variety of types on the market.







*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## ICE (Dec 4, 2014)

I get dirty.


----------



## north star (Dec 4, 2014)

*$ = $ = $*

For you Ice:








*$ = $ = $*


----------



## Kearney.200 (Dec 4, 2014)

twisted x work cowboy boots love them


----------



## mjesse (Dec 4, 2014)

Nothing but Red Wings for the past 30 years.

Pull-on rubber over-boots for the slop, and disposable shoe covers for the inside finals.


----------



## cda (Dec 4, 2014)

FIREFIGHTER BOOTS of course, and they work great and easy to clean.


----------



## cda (Dec 4, 2014)

than there is

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Footwear/Mens-Footwear/Mens-Waders/Mens-Fishing-Waders%7C/pc/104797980/c/104747580/sc/104674680/i/103926780/Cabelas-Premium-Dry-Plus-Breathable-Stockingfoot-Waders-150-Regular/749371.uts?destination=%2Fcategory%2FMens-Fishing-Waders%2F103926780.uts&WTz_l=DirectLoad%3Bcat103926780

works great at the office and if you pass a stream on the way to an inspection


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 4, 2014)

http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php/398033-Thorogood-vs-Red-Wings?p=6737839&highlight=#post6737839

Brent


----------



## mjesse (Dec 4, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php/398033-Thorogood-vs-Red-Wings?p=6737839&highlight=#post6737839Brent


Hmm. I'll check out the Thorogoods

I'm a fan of George already, so it might work out


----------



## Keystone (Dec 5, 2014)

north star - yes we use the slip ons.

I currently rotate between a pair of Merrel's & Doc Martens for fall/winter. Merrel's do a great job with traction and they hold every piece of dirt. Doc Martens walk comfortably and provide a heavy solid step but not that great traction. I have to double up the slip ons with the Doc's. IDK, I have options to look at will look to try on a pair of muck boots take a look at those Thorogoods. Possibly the slip over mud covers


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 5, 2014)

These are something you slip your boots into. Kinda big and dufus but effective.

http://barebonesworkwear.com/footwear-accessories-overshoes-shoe-ins

Brent.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 5, 2014)

I love my Danner's, but as Keystone said they hold and track all kinds of dirt, so I make frequent trips to the corp yard to hose em off, so that I do not track into office, I also have booty's but will not cover my Danner's so at final I have been known to take off my boots, and always pray that I am wearing clean socks


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 5, 2014)

Speaking of boots, how many of you all get a boot allowance?, I am happy to say each fiscal year I get 200 dollars


----------



## Sifu (Dec 5, 2014)

So many roofs I am primarily in tennis shoes with good grip, slip ons for homeowners, change to Wolverine boots with waterproof bottoms for the odd messy Job.


----------



## ICE (Dec 5, 2014)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> Speaking of boots, how many of you all get a boot allowance?, I am happy to say each fiscal year I get 200 dollars


Asking for a boot allowance is a good way to get the boot.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 5, 2014)

No boot allowance, claim on yr end taxes.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 5, 2014)

BareBones Wear - now thats a slip on. One small step for man.......


----------



## mjesse (Dec 5, 2014)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> Speaking of boots, how many of you all get a boot allowance?, I am happy to say each fiscal year I get 200 dollars


$150 every other year


----------



## fatboy (Dec 5, 2014)

same boot allowance as mjesse, but they must be a safety boot, steel toes/shanks.

When I was out in the field, I did have a rubber overshoes that (I bought) I put on for the really muddy inspections, and then for finals, if I needed them, Dr. Booties  like north star suggests..........


----------



## Darren Emery (Dec 5, 2014)

$100/yr - just started getting that in 2013.  A nice surprise from the higher-ups!

I lean towards Wolverine boots - had pretty good luck with the brand over all.  Seem to last longer than most others.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 5, 2014)

Iceman, I did not have to ask, came with the job


----------

